# Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere Breeding



## AngelBreeder

Hi everyone
I was wondering about Pseudotropheus Elongatus Cheweres in try breeding them in there own tank but need a little help.

1.will a 30g tall work or long work ?
2. Can i use 1 female with my male or is 2 better ?
3.What is good breeding water conditions ?
4.What is good diet to trigger spawn ?

Any other help would be appecated 

Thank you
Garret


----------



## Osiris

I would suggesting adding more females if possible and some sort of dither fish.


----------



## AngelBreeder

MalawianPro said:


> I would suggesting adding more females if possible and some sort of dither fish.


what kind of fish do you suggest for dither i heard tiger barbs in a school of six might work what do you think ? How many females should i have with my male for spawning ? is a 30g to small ? for 1 male Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chewere and 3 females and 6 tiger barbs ?


----------



## YoFishboy

Longer tanks are usually better - I like at least 3 females to one male - frequent water changes will often trigger spawning - I have used australian rainbow fish in the past as dither fish -


----------



## emc7

30L min., 55 would be better. Lots of hiding places. I like penn plex cliff & caves stuck high on the back of the tank. They look fake, but the dominant fish take over the bottom of the tank and leave the high hiding places alone.


----------

